# Netzwerkproblem mit RTL-8139

## AROK

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade auf einem Rechner Gentoo zu installieren. Leider klemmt es an der Netzwerkkarte. Per default nach booten von der LiveCD2007.0 ist nur lo vorhanden. Daher habe ich per lspi -H1 gesucht und gefunden: RTL8139/8139C/8139C +. Sollte mit Modul 8139cp oder 8139too funktionieren. Ein Modprobe -v ergibt auch keinen Fehler, aber danach habe ich immer noch kein /dev/eth0. Könnt ihr mir helfen, ich weiß nicht wie ich die Netzwerkkarte zum Laufen bringe.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## boris64

Poste mal den relevanten Teil, den `lspci -v` zu deiner Netzwerkkarte 

ausspuckt, sowie die Ausgabe von `ifconfig -a`.

Hast du `net-setup eth0` schon ausgeführt?

PS: Auch wenn du das korrekte Modul gewählt hast, wird es kein /dev/eth0 geben  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

Versuch doch einfach mal net-setup/netsetup (irgendwie so) oder wenn du dhcp hast, dann dhcpcd eth0.

----------

## AROK

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Poste mal den relevanten Teil, den `lspci -v` zu deiner Netzwerkkarte 
> 
> ausspuckt, sowie die Ausgabe von `ifconfig -a`.
> 
> Hast du `net-setup eth0` schon ausgeführt?
> ...

 

Hi,

nach modprobe 8139too:

```

ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: e0000000-e1ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at 1000

   Memory at 20010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 3038

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1800

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 3038

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1820

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 3038

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1840

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 3038

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at 20010100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3074

   Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255

   I/O ports at 1860

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 3822

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1400

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR] (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Elsa AG Erazor X

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

8139too                22912  0 

mii                     7168  1 8139too

floppy                 48932  1 

snd_mpu401              8552  0 

snd_mpu401_uart         8960  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            18208  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8460  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    33764  4 snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

parport_pc             31844  0 

parport                26440  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  5888  0 

rtc                    12852  0 

tg3                    91652  0 

e1000                  94656  0 

nfs                    95164  0 

lockd                  48392  1 nfs

sunrpc                110012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147948  0 

dm_mirror              19152  0 

dm_mod                 40344  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               10500  0 

sata_mv                17672  0 

ata_piix               14600  0 

ahci                   17796  0 

sata_qstor             10756  0 

sata_vsc                9988  0 

sata_uli                9220  0 

sata_sis                9732  0 

sata_sx4               14084  0 

sata_nv                11268  0 

sata_via               11268  0 

sata_svw                9348  0 

sata_sil24             14852  0 

sata_sil               11784  0 

sata_promise           12292  0 

libata                 67220  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21380  0 

ohci1394               30896  0 

ieee1394               59576  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13056  0 

usbhid                 35936  0 

ohci_hcd               18948  0 

uhci_hcd               21128  0 

usb_storage            62400  0 

ehci_hcd               25736  0 

usbcore                88452  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Auch wenn du das korrekte Modul gewählt hast, wird es kein /dev/eth0 geben 

 

war wohl schon zu spät gestern...

net-setup et0 hab ich durchgeführt, aber es bringt nichts. Ifconfig eth0 sagt halt, eth0 sei nicht vorhanden. 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## doedel

Hmmm, schonmal eine anderen LiveCD versucht?

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm, schonmal eine anderen LiveCD versucht?
> 
> 

 

hi,

ja, hab ich gemacht, mit anderen Gentoo cds (2006.1 und 2005.1-r1 sowie 2007.0-r1) mit 2 verschiedenen Knoppix-dvds (gleiches Problem) und mit Kubuntu Feisty (bleibt beim Diskettencontroller hängen).

Hab im Netz auch nicht viel dazu gefunden.

Blöd, dass das son HP-Rechner ist, ca. 4 Jahre alt, und da irgend so ein komisches BIOS drauf ist (nur etwa 10 Einstellungen), für das ich auch kein Update finde. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## boris64

Also laut Kernel-Hilfe sollte das Modul "8139cp" für deine Netzwerkkarte (-> RTL8139C+) korrekt sein.

Im Netz gibt es allerdings viele Quelllen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass auch das 

"8139too"-Modul funktioniert, soweit war dein Ansatz auf jeden Fall richtig.

Gibt denn `dmesg|tail` irgendetwas aus, wenn du eines der beiden 8139-Module lädst?

Eventuell benötigt das Modul ja noch irgendwelche Optionen?!

Was sagt `ls /sys/class/net/`, welche Netzwerkschnittstellen sind dort aufgeführt?

----------

## AROK

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Also laut Kernel-Hilfe sollte das Modul "8139cp" für deine Netzwerkkarte (-> RTL8139C+) korrekt sein.
> 
> Im Netz gibt es allerdings viele Quelllen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass auch das 
> 
> "8139too"-Modul funktioniert, soweit war dein Ansatz auf jeden Fall richtig.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt denn `dmesg|tail` irgendetwas aus, wenn du eines der beiden 8139-Module lädst?
> 
> 

 

gibt aus, dass das Modul geladen wurde, keine Hinweise darauf, dass etwas nicht funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eventuell benötigt das Modul ja noch irgendwelche Optionen?!
> 
> 

 

Hab nichts dazu gefunden. Sollte so gehen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt `ls /sys/class/net/`, welche Netzwerkschnittstellen sind dort aufgeführt?

 

->lo

Hab zwischenzeitlich ne alte 10mbit karte eingebaut, die geht genau so wenig!? Beide Karten sind auch bei Knoppix auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, sollten dort ohne weiteres zutun funktionieren. 

Unter Windows laufen übrigens beide Karten ohne Probleme, HW-mäßig sollte das also passen.

Grüße

AROK

----------

## Knieper

Meine Karte mit dem Chipsatz funktioniert nur mit:

```

<M>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

[ ]     Use PIO instead of MMIO

[*]     Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization)

[*]     Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards

[ ]     Use older RX-reset method

```

Hast Du die testweise mal gesetzt?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Karte mit dem Chipsatz funktioniert nur mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

war bei knoppix schon so voreingestellt, aber ich compiliere es auch noch mal mit den beiden andere Optionen. 

Habe inzwischen noch eine andre Netzwerkkarte auf dem Dachboden gefunden, eine NE34, ist aber geanu das selbe wie mit den anderen beiden Karten. 

Ich denke inzwischen, dass es gar nicht direkt an der Naetzwerkkarte liegt, sondern an einer anderen Komponente des Rechners, chipsatz oder so..

Was meint ihr?

Grüße

AROK

----------

## doedel

Lass doch mal bitte die komplette Ausgabe von Dmesg sehen.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

sorry hat ein wenig gedauert..

Hier die komplette dmesg-Ausgabe:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

255MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5f00

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 65520) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    65520

  HighMem     65520 ->    65520

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    65520

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 479 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 60945 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VT8366                                ) @ 0x000f7900

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VT8366 MSI ACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VT8366 MSI ACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 VT8366 MSI ACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff7140

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VT8366 MSI ACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:6 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 11 global_irq 11 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ11 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:efff0000)

Detected 1530.557 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 65009

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 248820k/262080k available (3162k kernel code, 12624k reserved, 816k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 751 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3063.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=15317429)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3063.48 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI Error (rscreate-0349): (PRT[20].SourceIndex) Need Integer, found Reference [20060707]

ACPI Exception (pci_irq-0211): AE_BAD_DATA, Evaluating _PRT [AE_BAD_DATA] [20060707]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1183396571.960:1): initialized

DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:04) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:31) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:45) installed

Lock_DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, using 3072k, total 32768k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ab39

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cab72, set palette = c00cabe8

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 50MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_find_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HDS728040PLAT20, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: AOPEN CD-RW CRW4850 1.04 20021101, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0111, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 1989, nTxLock = 15915

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hda1<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: hda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hda2, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: hda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hda2, block 64, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda2, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=48, want=136, limit=2

gfs2: error -5 reading superblock

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=72, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=128, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hda5<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hdc<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

pnp: Device 00:0a disabled.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pnp: Device 00:0a activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

```

Übrigens findet die ACRONIS Rescue-CD, die auch auf Linux basiert, die Netzwerkkarte. Also irgendwie muss es wohl funktionieren.

Gruß

AROK

----------

